# Yamaha 40hp 2 stoke will barely turn over.



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

1997 Yamaha 40hp 2 stroke, 3 cylinder.

Issue: Battery fully charged, but outboard barely turns over when I turn the key switch on.

Starts fine with the battery connected directly to the starter, so it's not the starter. The battery is an Odyssey PC 680 which load tests fine. I have 2 of these and have run them parallel with the same issue.
New 4 gauge battery cables.
New on,off switch.

Has any of you run into this issue?What is the recommend procedure to diagnose.

If the solenoid is bad, would it just click or could this be the issue.

All help appreciated.
.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm no expert but I'll cast my vote for solenoid. Seems like the likely culprit given your troubleshooting thus far.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Solenoid or some other wiring gremlin.....they do exist


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

My money is on the solenoid.......


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

If you used jumper cables directly from battery to starter and only did that with the positive side that eliminates the ground wire as an issue. If that's the case check all connections are tight without corrosion. If they are good my money is also on bad solenoid.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Plantation said:


> If you used jumper cables directly from battery to starter and only did that with the positive side that eliminates the ground wire as an issue. If that's the case check all connections are tight without corrosion. If they are good my money is also on bad solenoid.


Spot on


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Fixed... Ended up needing a new wiring harness from the battery to the starter. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------

